# Sword Acu-Site .010 WOW



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

*sword*

I think this sight will be the one to shoot for the Bowhunter class in 3D. I want one, but have know idea where I can order one from. Can anyone help. Thanks


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

*Try this*

http://www.swordacusite.com/


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

BIGT said:


> I think this sight will be the one to shoot for the Bowhunter class in 3D. I want one, but have know idea where I can order one from. Can anyone help. Thanks


This sight is a winner he is right next to our booth down here at the ASA I will get all the info for you guys tomorrow. The .010 is some really awsome pins....


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, My question is now. Will *drd outdoorsports group* sell to individuals or does my local shop have to set up a deal with them? The sword websight does not have an updated dealer list yet, just a link to DRD. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

I think he will sell to individuals from what I am overhearing from him talking to people I will find out tomorrow for you...


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Sweet sight, thats my favorite. When I chose to shoot Sword sights and represent them, I did so mainly over the great guys they are and the sincereity in their goals. I received my sights and purposely tried to find flaws or at least areas for improvements and couldnt find anything. Infact I remember calling Channy and told him they designed the perfect pinsight. great sights and great company.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

best fixed pin sight I ever shot!!!
Done really good with it last year and this year I have the .010 pins and hope to continue the tradition.


----------



## GregG (Jan 15, 2004)

These swords are incredible. I shot CBE in the past and I knew it would take one heck of a sight for me to change. After seeing one of the .010 pins and the quality that went into this sight I was sold. My teamate feels the same as I do about the sight. He also shot CBE in the past. Our team has won back to back IBO national championships in MBR class. Hopefully this sight will help us get a three peat.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

A little more feedback.. I shoot pin class {IBO} MBR and {MASO} Ultimate Pins. I REALLY like the sight mounting block it is very consistent. I had problems with other manufactures sight mounting blocks and this one is the very best.Sword is brighter and smaller with a side by side comparison from a regular .019 fiber optic to the Sword .010 fiber optic. This model has a lens ring standard that will hold a 1 3/4" lens. The light all is way quieter than any other brass screw in I have used.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Good feedback  I cant find anything on my sights that I would change, they thought of everything.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

So where can I buy one?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I would just Email them for the closest Pro Shop dealer. I know you can get them from this guy in Port Huron Michigan. mailto:[email protected]

I don't know if they would do a mail order.


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

I am looking at the sword apex, does anyone know if it has 2nd axis leveling, I am most interesed in them, but want this feature.


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

I want to buy Sword Sight with .010 pins.

I like the 2 inch pin guard, which I understand will take 1 3/4 lens.

I checked the sword web site, and I'm bit confused.

Can I get 2" pin guard (lens ready) with 7" dove tail extention?

Only the Apex Micro 3rd Plane has the 7" extention (it says "available" does it mean that you pay extra for it?), and this model has 1.5" pin guard listed.

Thanks.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Mine has a 2" pin guard and a 7" bar is standard now { I think} . They are working on offering lens factory direct but have not worked out all the details yet. Mine doesn't have the 2 nd axis leveling.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

CORRECTION!!! My closed head injury must be acting up again. The Apex 3rd plane DOES have the 2nd plane adjustment on it. 

The 2nd axis is in the T shaped wedge, same one
that does 3rd axis. There is a slotted hole on the
bottom of the T and a round hole in the top. You
adjust the left right cant of the sight/bow(2nd Axis) by loosening the screws and pivoting sight head up
or down as needed. There is a lot of room for
adjustment.


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

wt99

so what sight should I look at, I want the 2 in. pin guard I also would like to have different pin sizes, will they do that.

Thaks for the help


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

They will set it up in the pins and colors you want, Just call them and I'm sure you will be pleased.
Good luck, Jeff


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

They do offer custom work. Pin size and color even number. They are good to go. Apex Micro 3rd plane is the best pin sight by far for the money.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like them so good, I ordered a second one.

These are the real deal for pin shooters! :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I was shooting indoors at the Morrell Out Door {big bag targets} and I could see all of the center spot at 40 yards with my Sword .010 green fiber optic pins! I can not do that with a .019 pins I use to shoot.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Something occurred to me while talking about this sight. It was the pins. You buy a pin sight primarily for the pins. Sword Acu-site is producing the highest quality fiber optic pin sight that has ever been seen. I have shown my 3rd plane to two dealers and they want them bad and are in a line to get them. I plan on using the .010 pin for hunting this year. Its brighter than any .019 that I have ever used and half the dia. Less diameter the easer it is going to be to see the target in early morning light. No blob pin back and forth on the deers chest to see if your going to get it in the right spot.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

been considering one of those.
so i take it the .010 pins are bright enought that they don't disappear on you.
has anyone shot them indoors on a nfaa 5 spot and if so how does the pins look there?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I had a chance to shoot a bow last weekend that had a Sword Acusite on it and all I could say was WOW! Those pins were the brightest little pins I have ever seen!:thumbs_up The sight is built like a tank and the machining is beautiful! :thumbs_up

I called Sword on Monday and ordered the Micro 3rd. plane sight.  I can'rt wait until it gets here! According to the Gentleman at Sword, Any archery shop can become a dealer and all they have to order at a time is ONE sight! Now isn't that cool? :thumbs_up

Dick


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

archerdad said:


> so i take it the .010 pins are bright enought that they don't disappear on you.


They don't disappear on me, and I don't have good eye sight. I even wear glasses. 

No my Dad, that is another story, I wonder if Channy could build him som .050" pins?  :embara:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

the new mounting bracker for this year is way better than last years too. They now room for a quiver on the apex 3d plane.

Reed


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*brightness*

Anyone have an idea as to how bright these pins are compared to the Vital Bow Gear sights? VBG is the brightest i've found.

Thanks,

Solo


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

twin2003 said:


> Anyone have an idea as to how bright these pins are compared to the Vital Bow Gear sights? VBG is the brightest i've found.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Solo


I can't comment on the VBG pins, but I can tell you that the pins on the sword were brighter Without the light turned on than my Toxonics and my Copper John's With the light Turned on!  I was Highly Impressed with that! 

The .010 pins were bright enough for me to see, but on the sight that I bought I went with the .019 pins just for safety sake. Here in the State of Washington we can't use lights on our sights. In the past I have had trouble seeing the pins due to nasty weather or being under trees and all bushed in; or in a popup blind.  I personally feel that the Sword sight just might be the ticket for me and my hunting applications! 

It will also work really great in some of the shops that I know of that have Popup 3D ranges and they turn off 90% of the lighting.  I have never been able to shoot at those places because I couldn't see my pins! 

Dick


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> They don't disappear on me, and I don't have good eye sight. I even wear glasses.
> 
> No my Dad, that is another story, I wonder if Channy could build him som .050" pins?  :embara:



hee hee...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

archerdad said:


> hee hee...


Hey AD,

see if this works ....

www.swordacusite.com



:embara:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

lol... yes it does....
i called them this morning and ordered mine.
said it would be a few days as they just hired some more help.
i say quality is worth waiting for everytime.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*sights*

i would love to see them come out with a single pin vertical sight with the added crosshairs on the other 3 sides that center your pin and help adj for proper bow alignment with a extension bar. i got the hha 5200 series with crosshair system and love how easy it is to line up and keep level without the added bubble.but im looking to buy the e-force from elite and looking for a sight with a single pin extension bar.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Me Too!*

I just ordered one...They at least 2 weeks behind in orders. I have a feeling that this company is going to boom. 
A heck of a nice guy too!
Tom


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Sword has definitely opened alot of eyes. Most solid sight I have ever owned!!!!!!!!




T-LaBee said:


> I just ordered one...They at least 2 weeks behind in orders. I have a feeling that this company is going to boom.
> A heck of a nice guy too!
> Tom


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

For you guys that have seen them, do you think that the .010 dia pins will be sufficient for lower light hunting conditions? Thanks.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Way better ! I use to shoot Tox and had to use .029 pins for hunting. The Sword .010 pin is brighter than the .029 I use to use. Every single person that has seen my sight and is a avid pin shooter says " I want one of those" every one! 3D pin class is going to be taken over by these sights.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Besides the great sights and pins....
They have the coolest logo I have ever seen  

That alone should count for something!

And to answer your question about the effectiveness of the .010 pins for hunting, yes, mainly because you get a clearer picture of your target. That is especially true if you are shooting at longer distances 40 yds. and further. But, then again, at 20 yards or so, how dead does it need to be?
Honestly, you can't go wrong with either, it's going to come down to personal preference. I was told they may not even do the .029 pins next year because the .019 and .010 pins are plenty bright. That should tell you something.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*sights*

anyone got a price sheet to post.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

:tongue: I just received a email that Sword could be offering lens soon.. JOY Just imagine the 3rd plane with a 3X lens.:tongue:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

These sight truly are the best in the world. I have a 3rd plane Apex with the larger guard and 6 pins. Top 3 are .019 and the bottom are .010 which is perfect for hunting IMO. I think the small guard with 5 .010 pins is the ideal 3D sight.

I was shooting 3D this afternoon and a buddy of mine couldn't believe how bright the pins were.

The .010 pins are great for long distance shooting. I sighted in at 60 yds. and was pounding the target because I could put that little pin on the target so well.

The sights are built like tanks, completely adjustable and nice looking to boot. I find it very easy to center the big orange ring in my peep for consistent accuracy.

If you haven't picked one of these up yet you owe it to yourself to get one. You really don't know what you are missing. My son is upgrading to a Hoyt Rintec and I'm getting him a Sword sight for his bow as well.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Guys and Gals
Eat your heart out! My Sword Acusite cam in the other day and it is a beauty! It is one of only two in existence that has a polished aperture barrel. Here are some photos of it: 

















































































As you can see, I ordered the Apex Micro 3rd Axis site and I haven’t mounted it yet. I’m saving it for mounting on either my Hoyt UltraTec with the Flag pattern or on my Custom Lakota Target bow that will be shipped my way tomorrow. It’s a hard decision which bow to put it on. 

As you can see, the Sword Acusite is built like a tank. Everything is bolted and in some places, double and triple bolted for rock steadiness. The Fiber Optics are tucked in to a track and tubing for ultimate protection. The site came with the light kit, so I’ll be able to use it indoors for Popup 3D shoots. The sight also came with extra fiber optic materials just in case a disaster happens. I can’t wait to get to try this baby out! 

Dick


----------



## Smooth Shot (Apr 20, 2005)

*Swords*

Got my set last week.Sweet ! I'm impressed


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot my first of the season out door 3D and they are sweet. Even with my eye sight getting worse the smaller .010 pin did make a difference. I could see more of the X ring area on several shots.:wink:


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't wait for mine........should be here end of this week I hope.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I love mine, but that polished housing is beautiful!!!


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Lenses*

Just got word from Channy,

The lenses will be available....SOON!:wink: 


- T


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

one neat feature that no one else has mentioned if you look closely as pic #7 of gpr's pics the bar has notches ...
these are for a ball detent in the mounting bracket so you get a nice click when you move the bar in and out

hard to get it in the wrong space for the big knob to clamp in the wrong spot.

i can't tell you how much better it is to see the target with these.

really nice sight.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I have ordered mine! 
My son is ordering one too.
Give them a call they are more than happy to answer your Q's. The prices are really-really reasonable for such a nice product
These guys are awesome to talk to and they return emails.
Business how business should be done, hats off!
Great guys, Can't wait to get my sight.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*You guys are getting me all Lathered up talking about these Sword sites*

I have the twilight Hunter on order with .010 pins and extra .019 pins...I also asked them if they would make it in a 5 pin version for me and they said no problem...I cant wait to get home and shoot mine on the course...

Since the season has started, Is there anyone else that has good luck with the.010 pins

Thanks
Tom


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*dealer....*

you can also get these from Wendell at his site, www.arrowsandtargets.com


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Shooting the .010 pin is spoiling me big time. My accuracy is improving notably at 40 yards. Picking out a hole at 20 is easer as well.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone shooting with just the .010 for all distances? I'm very close to ordering one of these but I'd like to hear some more feedback about having all the pins .010. Thanks.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

the .010 pins are super nice for longer distances for sure much easier to pick your spot.
mine is all .010 pins


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

My 3rd apex has all .010 pins with the fiber optics ran all the way back to the end of extension bar with purple light instead of blue light. Blue light puts of too much glare and purple light is perfect. Polished barrel also so grandpa Richard you have one in three that exist. Cant wait to get new lense for it should have in couple weeks.


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

*nice!!*

I just received my Sword Apex Micro (3rd plane) in the mail today. I can not wait till I have time to shoot my bow with this sight. I have both .010 and .019 pins. I will probably use a mix of them. The quality and design of this sight are very good. The owners are all very nice to deal with.
I will probably eventually add a lense.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope I have one of those polished barrel jobs to go on my Apex 7 before I head to Smith Mtn. next month. :wink: 

That is sweet!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> I hope I have one of those polished barrel jobs to go on my Apex 7 before I head to Smith Mtn. next month. :wink:
> 
> That is sweet!


Hey there is a name I remember Sage we are on the list, they are saving the best for last:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

steve hilliard said:


> Hey there is a name I remember Sage we are on the list, they are saving the best for last:wink:


I hope your right! 

That is going to look sweet on my black Apex 7. :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

" Those are nice" That was the same thing I heard from several pin class shooter this weekend. Were do I get them was the next question. The Sword 3rd Plane with .010 pins are the best pin sight on the market and they are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Trigger243 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Just got mine*

I just got my Sword on last week..Bob at the Hock Shop in PT-Huron did a great job getting it in and installing it. 
Shot against my buddy and handed him his hat for the first time.. Great sight and great times..

The .01 is awsome.. with the mounted light, even indoor low light shooting is easy..

10 for 10..and at a price I can afford.
Now I need one for my wife's bow.. Hey BOB.. order me another..
Trigger243


----------



## PINWHEEL (Jul 14, 2002)

*cost......*

cost, what price range are we talking about for the apex micro ?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

PINWHEEL said:


> cost, what price range are we talking about for the apex micro ?


\
$81


does anyone know the size of that light and if it is more than one stage

I need another sight for one of my supertec's..the fuse sight bar is too short and is interfering with the riser  

was looking at the apex twilight hunter....thanks, JB


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> \
> $81



Thats not for the third plane is it?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

micro 3rd 115.00


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

he just said apex micro


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

archerdad said:


> micro 3rd 115.00


Yeah thats what I thought I ordered mine earlier this week. Should be here in a month or less I am so excited. I will be going from .029 to .010 I will have a culture shock.


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

Great products, but somewhat hard to get right now. We sell them faster than they can make them. If you find one buy it! The demand is greater than the supply right now.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have had three different guy tell me that they are going to be using the Sword .010 pin for hunting the season. In the first place they are so small they take up very little of the spot your eyes focus on. It is very bright. I never have seen something so small light up like that just with the regular sun light. In the late evening when it gets hard to see your target threw the peep. You can still see that hair of a pin. I just started using a Mag sight 2X lens and it is FANTASTIC. I will using in the next MASO 3D shoot.
:cocktail:


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

*Durable*

I know it has been said over an over again but I am going to say it one more time. While playing in the mud in bedford friday I slipped and slammed my bow against the ground sight first. It was one of those falls noone laughed because they knew I had to be hurt. Well fortunately I wasn't hurt but it was on the 3rd or 4th target of the day and I didn't have the guts to look at my sight because I knew it would either be busted or knocked completely off. I finally gained my composure and looked at the sight. Nothing hurt and it hadn't moved any. I continued to shoot the rest of the course after I checked my bow. I just have to say Thank you sword I don't know if any other sight could have taken that punishment and come out unharmed.I also shot the best 40 target score of my early 3-d life I couldn't have done it without the sword .010 apex 3rd plane sight I just put on my bow this week.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Received my micro 3rd plane with .010" pins yesterday. I know you guys said these things were built well, but Oh My God. This thing is a tank.

I literally think I could back my truck over it and not damage it. Not to mention, the quality is awesome. I was very impressed with the pins. They are thin, yet very sturdy. IMO, the best built site I've seen in that category.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*pricing apex 3rd plane*

here's what Wendell has it for at his site:

Apex Micro 3rd Plane
$103.28 each

:wink: 

speed


----------



## superhit (May 29, 2006)

*sword sites...*

They will be the next sites that goes on my bow,cause I know they are tuff,if 1wayin can fall on them and not miss them up or knock them off,that says enough for me..:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

I received my Apex Micro 3rd Plane in left hand last week! I sure was skeptical about the .010 pins? Shot my firsy 3D shoot with it yesterday! No complaints at all! Pins were bright enough for me to see without any problems. I especially like the finer aiming ppoints at long distance! My daughter has the same sight and she is even impressed! I guess the only thing I would like yet is micro/click adjustment:wink: ! I have to call Channy tommorrow and order some for the shop and another lefty for my hunting rig!! If you guys are hesitant about the .010 pins, get 3 .019 and 3 .010 set up? I'm keeping the .010! 50, 60 yards and you don't block out the ten ring on a 3D target!! Gentlemen, you've done well and your customer service is very much appreciated! A great company and sight! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Waited forever!*

I ordered one of these sights 2nd week of April.....never showed.Wanted it for my bear hunt.My dealer just cancelled it.Had to go w/ other sight for my hunt.

Whats the hold up....why didn't any one call????


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

they were backed up in April, infact just getting caught up. Your Dealer should have got with them.They are a small operation and just dont have the help or time to call everyone with an order.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

steve hilliard said:


> they were backed up in April, infact just getting caught up. Your Dealer should have got with them.They are a small operation and just dont have the help or time to call everyone with an order.


Yup, It's still taking about 1-2 weeks to get stock orders filled. April was pretty bad, but it is getting better. 

Your dealer should have followed-up better however. Can't fault Sword for that one. (I had one customer that waited more than 6 weeks for his sight. I felt terrible, and talked to him numerous times, he wanted the sight, I ended up calling Sword and having them ship it direct to him so that it would save some travel time. I also did this with a couple ATers here. Worked great). 

Channy told me last week they are going to double in size shortly. So, hang tight.... they as well as us dealers, never expected them to be in this high of demand this quickly. (It's nice to see though):tongue: 

-Twin


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Twin, thanks for the info. I know I had a few guys come to me asking about their wait time like this guy that posted . Who would have thunk? Sword had exploded right out of gate.I am glad for these guys , super good people and really put their pride into each and every sight. I spoke with Danny a week or so ago and he filled me in on their status:wink:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Huh?*

I would have believed that but if you looked at my profile.... I am the dealer and did follow up multiple times.I even gave you our new address being we moved since the order just to make sure it didnt go to the ols address?????
My customer was upset he was dead set on those pins.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

dillio67 said:


> I would have believed that but if you looked at my profile.... I am the dealer and did follow up multiple times.I even gave you our new address being we moved since the order just to make sure it didnt go to the ols address?????
> My customer was upset he was dead set on those pins.


The pin combinations has gotten me into more than a couple "jams". I ended up ordering some extra of each size so that i could mix and match as my customers ordered. (Even that isn't foolproof though, gotta have the right pins sent to ya) 

I truly believe that Sword will have all these issues resolved in the coming months. With the feedback i've been hearing, i wouldn't be suprised if they doubled in size again next year.

-Twin


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

What's the dillio?   

Sorry you didn't get your order sooner.

Did you try calling them to see what the hold up was?

I know they are super great guys and wouldn't want to loose a sale or get a bad reputation. :wink:


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Gl*

I know growing pains are the worst....at least that is the problem.That means it's a good product.


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

*We do have those on sale for June, If your interested *

  ​


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

So much for no one can sell an STS for under 39.99!  


:wink: 

:secret:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Man my new STS EDS rear mount just came yesterday. I paid $40.00 TYD at 3Dshoots.com.. Very quick shipping with 3dshoots.com so that was nice. Great transaction!! I have found no matter what you buy somone else will always find it cheaper. I guess with shipping thou the price would be nearly the same. 


sagecreek said:


> So much for no one can sell an STS for under 39.99!
> 
> 
> :wink:
> ...


----------



## bawbguy (Feb 26, 2009)

*sword site*



whitetail99 said:


> Check out this sight. It is a Sword Acu-site Apex Micro 3rd plane. I made the switch after seeing these pins. The fiber optics are incredibly sweet. Bright and very tiny. It will be a big advantage to have these in picking out the tinniest spot for the ultimate accuracy.


i was wondering how i could get ahold of some .010 fiber obtics for my sword acu-site in different colors


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sword*

Sword is my my sight of choice, by far the best for the dollar.


----------

